# Looking for answers Lake Chapala



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

My wife and I will be arriving in Lake Chapala on Monday, 12/5. We are from Wisconsin, in our 50’s and looking to retire. We have heard many wonderful things about Lake Chapala and surrounding area. We would welcome any suggestions or advice as to where to begin our research once arriving. If we decide that this is the place for us, we plan to rent for a year or so before making any real estate purchases. We look forward to any help our future neighbors could offer. By the way, we are Packer fans. Wondering if NFL games are televised in Lake Chapala.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Only 49er games.........


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Take your time, look around. Do you want to live in a city / village? Consider how you handle noise. If you live outside a center, do you like to walk, take a bus or drive? Every area has it's pluses and minuses. Renting is a good idea, you'll get a better idea of what the area is like. Exploring is half the fun, once you get a feel for distances to things you like to have near, you can make a better decision as to the area you want to live. I won't post where we live as there are many varying opinions on what area is best. The real answer is what you like, you should have a good feel after you are here. Some bars do show NFL, can't tell you which off the top of my head, I watch them at home ( if interested) on satellite. Best wishes on finding a spot that suits you needs and wants.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Nick, you can also look here; chapala.com Web Board 

There are even some Packer fans who post here. One goes by the name Cheese Head.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Drop us a note by PM when you get here. We may even share a coffee if you want to visit with someone who has lived here over a decade, but has no interest in the Packers, or any others. Sorry about that part.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Interested In Your Feedback*



NickWI said:


> My wife and I will be arriving in Lake Chapala on Monday, 12/5. We are from Wisconsin, in our 50’s and looking to retire. We have heard many wonderful things about Lake Chapala and surrounding area. We would welcome any suggestions or advice as to where to begin our research once arriving. If we decide that this is the place for us, we plan to rent for a year or so before making any real estate purchases. We look forward to any help our future neighbors could offer. By the way, we are Packer fans. Wondering if NFL games are televised in Lake Chapala.


Once you finish your visit next week, would you post your experiences and thoughts about what you found? 

BTW - RVGRINGO is someone you shouldn't miss, nor Pappabee, they are both in Chapala. I missed them the last time around, but will have a coffee with them in April.

Yeah, it would be interesting to hear from you. 

Another BTW - there is a Thursday morning "seminar" I am told, that is worth the few $$$ and four hours. I forget the name, but someone else here can fill you in.

Buena Suerte - Good Luck!
Go Ravens!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is the information for the Thursday morning seminar.

Living at Lake Chapala - Seminars

No real estate sales, gimmicks, etc.

Just common sense answers to many questions from someone who has lived in Ajijic for some time.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Bring warmer clothes than you think you'll need


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Drop by the Lake Chapala Society (LCS) on 16 September one morning, have a coffee and sit and chat with anyone around. Get a tour of the facility and read the bulletin boards with rentals, sales, etc.
I would also find a rental agency and look at a few rentals in different areas and price ranges. I have had phenomenal luck with Ajijic Rentals and Management, on Colon next to Diane Pearls but I have heard good things about Roma's, Century 21, Hernandez and others. Cruise their websites in advance and check out the pics and pricing. A good way to see some houses and get an idea of areas.
There are free weekly real estate open house tours but honestly if you are going to rent first (wise idea) I would concentrate on checking the variety available. 
There are tons of free magazines like the Ojo for getting an idea of local flavour. People here love to talk about living here and I have found most are eager to chat with newcomers.
Check out the shopping, the weekly tianguis, the organic market on Tuesday, Soriana and Walmart, read their bulletin boards for info on what is around, be it rentals, sales, cars, help, classes, handymen etc.
And have fun! Let the majic of the lakeside area take over your soul. If you fall in love like so many of us do the details will fall into place.
I would also highly recommend the hot pools at Spa Balinearo (SP) in San Juan Cosala, the one on the lake side of the carratera. Well worth it to relax in the various hot pools after a long day or week of walking and sightseeing.


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow ... Thank You Thank You Thank You! We are not even there and already we found people we like!

Thanks for all the advice!
Nick


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh comfy shoes are a must on the cobblestones. During the day sandals will be OK and at night something with a good sole like running shoes help keep you stable. A hat during the day and sunscreen as the altitude makes the sun stronger than you think. A small flashlight is handy if you are out at night as well.


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm unable to PM you (newbe), but I would gladly buy you a cup of coffee. We are in Chapala till Sunday morning. Let me know what works for you.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I've sent you a 'Visitor Message' with contact information.


----------



## iu1971 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Lake Chapala Area*



NickWI said:


> My wife and I will be arriving in Lake Chapala on Monday, 12/5. We are from Wisconsin, in our 50’s and looking to retire. We have heard many wonderful things about Lake Chapala and surrounding area. We would welcome any suggestions or advice as to where to begin our research once arriving. If we decide that this is the place for us, we plan to rent for a year or so before making any real estate purchases. We look forward to any help our future neighbors could offer. By the way, we are Packer fans. Wondering if NFL games are televised in Lake Chapala.


Hi:

You can get US and Canadian Satelite feeds there, and hence NFL pacages.

Google lakeside crime and the guadalaraja reporter to get new on the area.

We just returned from Ajijic earlier than expected as we were held up at
gunpoint in our rental home.

Be ware

Rob


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*That's Terrible News!*



iu1971 said:


> Hi:
> 
> You can get US and Canadian Satelite feeds there, and hence NFL pacages.
> 
> ...


Can you let us know the details? No I am not a crime junkie, I am trying to establish if this is a developing repeating problem. I know there was a meeting of concerned residents in the last few days, I have also found out that most residents are not in a state of fear or panic over a few incidents (fewer than in the US) of crime. Knowing how, when and where would be helpful to us. Thanks


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

[iu1971, you cannot receive PMs, so I need to ask this question here.]

Your post has given me some pause. The place we are going to be staying is a 2 BR house in the center town, located on a short privada, or dead end street, off of Guadalupe Victoria, between Aldama and Encarnacion Rosas. Is this any where near the incident?

I have PM'd with a few trusted folks in Ajijic and they seem, as residents, to be less concerned, but of course they haven't been robbed.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why are certain small areas 'hot spots' for opportunistic crime? There is one answer: That's where the easy money is!
There are a lot of seasonal snowbirds in certain areas of Ajijic this time of year. That's where the easy rentals are and the snowbirds stick out like sore thumbs; don't speak Spanish, dress in fresh NoB clothes and shoes, wear jewlery and have puzzled looks on their faces. Christmas is coming and even the bad guys need money for the season, which culminates in January with gifts for the children, etc.
It is, in fact, very interesting to note that most opportunistic robberies happen to 'newbies' shortly after their arrival, or even immediately. Arrive with a car full of stuff and you are instantly targeted. So, don't leave stuff in your car while you eat lunch or take some of it into your digs. Always have someone with the car, or do the unloading inside the garage. Simply use common sense and 'situational awareness' to protect yourself. When walking about, anywhere in the world, look like you know where you are going; even if you don't. Things will be better after the Christmas season, but the 'rules' shouldn't change for 'newbies'. That said, you are probably more likely to be mugged in any NoB city that is suffering hard times.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

iu1971 said:


> Hi:
> 
> You can get US and Canadian Satelite feeds there, and hence NFL pacages.
> 
> ...


Rob I am so very very sorry. I am currently in Rancho del Oro and it feels liked the two or three block area near me is home invasion central right now. I hope that you were not harmed physically and I know the emotional trauma must have been huge! I hope you are exploring some post traumatic stress disorder help and I hope you can get over what must have been terrifying and a nightmare.

There was a huge turn out at last nights community meeting; there are mixed reactions to the results.

If you feel comfortable sharing details either here on the forum or via pm I would be interested in knowing the area you were, the rental agent, how they got in and what ideas you may have re home security. I ask the rental agent as I find mine are wonderful about any concerns I have and are willing to listen, look and implement more or fix issues quickly but not all are. I may have to move against my desires and would love to know their reaction to what happened for future reference.
And I am wondering the general area as I believe it is the same two young men who are doing the ones we are hearing about. Lastly did you report it to Lakesidecrime.com? If not please consider doing so.

I am truly sad to read this and I do hope you and anyone else with you are doing OK.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

*looking for rental in lake chapala*



RVGRINGO said:


> Drop us a note by PM when you get here. We may even share a coffee if you want to visit with someone who has lived here over a decade, but has no interest in the Packers, or any others. Sorry about that part.


Hay RVGringo, hope you had a great New Year. 
this is surfrider and I am in Ejijic now looking for a place to rent - do you happen to know of any? Or a good realtor that can help me? I am interested in a home with 2 bedrooms but not a gate community something with a view so up out of the city around - oh I can't remember the name of the area but around where the seafood restaurants are (that one with the big blue fish outside that burned down yesterday). any suggestions?? I am staying at the Hotel Real de Chapala so I would like to move out soon....$ too high priced.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

A few quickie responses. If you get Shaw Satellite service you will be able to get many NFL games along with NCAA and NHL. You also can get golf and curling if you want. No we are not that far behind.

Please do visit LCS it's a wonderful resource and also has some great programs. I think the Thursday meeting they are talking about is with Judy King. My wife went to her meeting and was very happy with her results. Living at Lake Chapala - Mexico Insights, Living at Lake Chapala


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

surfrider said:


> Hay RVGringo, hope you had a great New Year.
> this is surfrider and I am in Ejijic now looking for a place to rent - do you happen to know of any? Or a good realtor that can help me? I am interested in a home with 2 bedrooms but not a gate community something with a view so up out of the city around - oh I can't remember the name of the area but around where the seafood restaurants are (that one with the big blue fish outside that burned down yesterday). any suggestions?? I am staying at the Hotel Real de Chapala so I would like to move out soon....$ too high priced.


That area is San Juan Cosala and has a lot of natural hot springs, very pretty area. I will send you a PM with the name of the rental agent I use, I also know someone who rents out a small casita in Ajijic Village for a good price if that will help while you look. Check the bulletin boards at walmart and soriana and LCS (Lake Chapala Society) for rentals as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Grizzy has given you good advice on checking the BBs in the area, if you haven't done so already. Of course, you should check with the sponsor of this board, as they have rental listings.
A friend in Chapala Haciendas has a rental home available, but you've indicated another area.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

If Chapala suits your needs there are several ads posted on the Legion bulletin board. Most were 2nd or 3rd week of December so I am unsure if still available. I've sent you a pm for a company I was going to use for assistance.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

wow thanks,,, do you live here in chapias? Where is the legion bullinton board - is that web based or physical location based?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope you mean Chapala; not Chiapas. 

To find the American Legion in Chapala, walk up to the highway (carretera) from your hotel, and take a bus going east. It will take you to Chapala in a matter of minutes. When it is stopped for the light, at Chapala's main intersection, get off and walk four blocks further, straight ahead, on Morelos. The Legion will be on your right, at the corner of Guerrero.
If the bus has a green light and turns left, don't worry; it will stop within a block and you can get off at the town square (plaza with gazebo) and find your way from there.


----------



## rogergregg (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like to know how to find rentals that allow service dogs not just pets. I understand that Mexico has different standards than the US as far as how they view dogs & don't have a disability's act as we do as far as service animals. My husband is a disabled veteran & we want to move to Lake Chapala area. he's not visually disabled so this can be a problem. Are there realtors or a specific place I can ask for long term rentals?
Thanks appreciate any info.
Roger


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

rogergregg said:


> I would like to know how to find rentals that allow service dogs not just pets. I understand that Mexico has different standards than the US as far as how they view dogs & don't have a disability's act as we do as far as service animals. My husband is a disabled veteran & we want to move to Lake Chapala area. he's not visually disabled so this can be a problem. Are there realtors or a specific place I can ask for long term rentals?
> Thanks appreciate any info.
> Roger


Hey Roger doger!!!
It's George.....Going south of the border down Mexico way..see you guys before long...lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many Mexicans view service dogs as just another 'mascota', as they aren't much used here.
To find a suitable rental, use Google: Lake Chapala or Ajijic Rentals, and you'll get lots of agencies and their listings. I would suggest taking one for a month, or a season, and looking around after you become more familiar with the area.


----------

